# ASA Leaving London????



## arrowoflife18 (Apr 17, 2016)

I hope they will still have one in KY. A lot of good spots to host a huge shoot.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## lazyhubby70 (Jan 10, 2012)

I heard Charlotte.....London only 2 hours from me so I hate to see it move.....hopefully just rumors....


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

I heard it......and i hope not.

BUT 2 years ago (could have been last year) I heard straight from Mike T that they were going to look at a site in NC, right after leaving london.

Either way i wouldnt go to charlotte.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Charlotte is an hour and half from me. lain:


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Charlotte, NC sounds good to me being that it would be somewhere between 4 and 5 hours depending on the exact location. But that seems fairly close to Augusta and it's further south from the huge turnout that London has always had. Seems somewhere between Knoxville, TN and Bristol, VA/TN would about guarantee continued big participation numbers. Pigeon Forge/Gatlinburg, Tn would be sweet!! Pigeon Forge has lodging and I expect they'd love to have a few thousand folks roll into the area.


----------



## mpgavin87 (Oct 21, 2011)

Sure would love to see Memphis or somewhere around there


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lazyhubby70 (Jan 10, 2012)

Kstigall said:


> Pigeon Forge/Gatlinburg, Tn would be sweet!! Pigeon Forge has lodging and I expect they'd love to have a few thousand folks roll into the area.


This is where I live..I would love to have it here, but motels are packed every weekend without this....


----------



## 3dbowmaster (Sep 16, 2005)

Pigeon Forge would be awesome..... On the range this weekend I heard VA


----------



## vito9999 (Jun 30, 2009)

Daytona, between speed week and bike week.


----------



## archeryshack (Jul 17, 2009)

I've heard the campground behind Charlotte motor speedway mentioned a few times as a replacement site


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Somewhere around Nashville would work too.
There's a big traditional shoot near Clarksville, TN that draws a good crowd.


----------



## ca1224 (Dec 13, 2013)

I would like to see one come to Ohio. But half the fun is the trip to the shoots, as long as you got a good partner in crime.


----------



## wannaBelkhuntin (Jul 3, 2006)

I guess my first ASA shoot [London last weekend] will be my last. Almost 9 hrs of driving to London I am not going to drive any farther than that. I heard West Virginia from the guys I shot with. I would prefer Ohio. And why NOT Ohio ? The ASA has a chance to put the IBO down and out by coming farther north, going farther south just gives the IBO life.


----------



## vito9999 (Jun 30, 2009)

As far as Ohio, yeah.. somewhere around Cincinnati would be good. I could stay with my niece.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

wannaBelkhuntin said:


> I guess my first ASA shoot [London last weekend] will be my last. Almost 9 hrs of driving to London I am not going to drive any farther than that. I heard West Virginia from the guys I shot with. I would prefer Ohio. And why NOT Ohio ? The ASA has a chance to put the IBO down and out by coming farther north, going farther south just gives the IBO life.


When it comes down to it, I doubt if the ASA powers that be really consider IBO that much when making decisions.


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Agree with that Charles......

they will put it where it best suits the majority of persons, where they will get great cooperation from the city/town/county and those helping establish. There has to be a ton of planning that goes into something like this. They really outgrew London a few years ago in my opinion.

As for driving/travelling....10 hours is my closest one. I would like to see it not go to S.C area or another in Alabama, or Georgia - but in reality that's where the vast majority of 3D peeps are. So it would make sense.

Either way I will go - not like I haven't driven 16-18 hours one way to an ASA before.


----------



## boilerfarmer12 (Nov 22, 2011)

Ive heard they are potentially looking at a site in IN. I have also heard that they are pulling out of Cullman so maybe their will be two new sites?

rumor in our group this weekend was the Lynx was going way too after this but I was told there is no way that is happening.


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

I don't see the lynx leaving unless McKenzie drops it.

Every year they rotate a couple targets out and bring new ones in. A few wont ever come back for varying reasons - mostly set up from my understanding.

Anywhere in Indiana would be AWESOME to me.


----------



## boilerfarmer12 (Nov 22, 2011)

Garceau said:


> I don't see the lynx leaving unless McKenzie drops it.
> 
> Every year they rotate a couple targets out and bring new ones in. A few wont ever come back for varying reasons - mostly set up from my understanding.
> 
> Anywhere in Indiana would be AWESOME to me.


I believe they are looking in northern Indiana. 

I can't see the lynx going away either. The argument was the cores are too expensive. 

I'd like to see the bighorn ram or Corsica sheep come back. Wouldn't mind the black buck leaving.


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

wow....I may actually be home from a shoot by supper time on sunday, rather than Monday?

what a dream that would be.....but seems too far north from the base. But so is Texas. It would be stepping into IBO country some.

Ram and Corsican are HUGE targets that require a lot of foam - I would say doubtful. I think maybe see a change in the lynx core prior to that if that is their concern. But then those of us that have the current one would be bummed.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

I've always thought having tournaments on the fringe of the market wasn't a great thing. BUT when the season starts in February you can't have a shoot very far north. 

It's easy to look at a map and see good regions but someone on the ground has to actually find the exact spot that works.


----------



## boilerfarmer12 (Nov 22, 2011)

Garceau said:


> wow....I may actually be home from a shoot by supper time on sunday, rather than Monday?
> 
> what a dream that would be.....but seems too far north from the base. But so is Texas. It would be stepping into IBO country some.
> 
> Ram and Corsican are HUGE targets that require a lot of foam - I would say doubtful. I think maybe see a change in the lynx core prior to that if that is their concern. But then those of us that have the current one would be bummed.


I've heard from a few they're looking in central to northern IN. 

what targets could you see them bring back?


----------



## bobbyh (Dec 22, 2008)

vito9999 said:


> As far as Ohio, yeah.. somewhere around Cincinnati would be good. I could stay with my niece.


I'd say Florence KY instead, just across the river and minutes from downtown Cincinnati. They have an upgraded horse track that has all kinds of space for a shoot, plus they have lots of major hotels right there, along with all the major stores and restaurants needed to handle a large crowd. Very upscale town with a country feel to it. I was in Cinny working the yr they had the World Series, and it was the nastiest town I've ever been in, on top of being one of the most dangerous. When you have to have armed guards in your grocery stores I'd look for another site.


----------



## vito9999 (Jun 30, 2009)

bobbyh said:


> I'd say Florence KY instead, just across the river and minutes from downtown Cincinnati. They have an upgraded horse track that has all kinds of space for a shoot, plus they have lots of major hotels right there, along with all the major stores and restaurants needed to handle a large crowd. Very upscale town with a country feel to it. I was in Cinny working the yr they had the World Series, and it was the nastiest town I've ever been in, on top of being one of the most dangerous. When you have to have armed guards in your grocery stores I'd look for another site.



Better yet, my niece lives in Grant Co. They could also in name get Indiana, right by that big casino heading west after you cross the line into Indiana.


----------



## Mathew Lyman (Feb 25, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MRNHiWJDUTk Not the same London, but it rocks just the same. 

http://www.jaxequestriancenter.com/ There are big enough facilities on the extreme West side of Jacksonville Fl. The Equestrian Center and the Cecil Field complex across the street Hwy 228... Normandy Blvd https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cecil_Commerce_Center


----------



## vito9999 (Jun 30, 2009)

The old golf course at Cecil soul be excellent. Plus you got all the protected gators in the ponds.


----------



## petertom (Feb 12, 2007)

looks like since Kentucky is one of the biggest shoots of the year that they would leave it in Kentucky. Why not just move it to a bigger town like Bowling Green or Elizabethtown area


----------



## ba3darcher (Jan 13, 2005)

heard London site will be replaced by site in North Carolina, also look for the strutting turkey to come back next year


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Mathew Lyman said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MRNHiWJDUTk Not the same London, but it rocks just the same.
> 
> http://www.jaxequestriancenter.com/ There are big enough facilities on the extreme West side of Jacksonville Fl. The Equestrian Center and the Cecil Field complex across the street Hwy 228... Normandy Blvd https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cecil_Commerce_Center


:doh: Jacksonville, FL would be a terrible location. It is a long ways from anywhere! We know the number of current or potential ASA customers located in the Atlantic Ocean and Gulf of Mexico is fairly small. How many current or potential ASA customers reside within a 10 hour drive of Jacksonville, FL and within 10 hours of say Columbus, Ohio? For years the Gainesville tournament pretty much had the lowest turn out of all the tournaments. 

From Charlotte, NC to: 
Fort Wayne, Indiana - 9.5 hours.
St. Louis, Missouri - 10.25 hours
Vicksburg, Mississippi - 9.5 hours 
Tampa, FL - 8 hours
Mobile, Ala - 8 hours
Cleveland, Ohio - 7.75 hrs
Binghamton, NY - 10 hrs
New Orleans, LA - 10 hrs
Buffalo, NY - 10 hrs

I love the Jacksonville area but areas like Charlotte, southern/central Ohio, eastern Kentucky and eastern Tennessee are within a days drive of many more archers. I understand the ASA had shoots in Asheville, NC at one time. I'd love to go to a tournament on the Biltmore grounds!!!


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

boy Id really like to see one around the central/southern Indiana area.... it may sneek a few IBO peeps over from Ohio, Pennsylvania, not too far from Atlanta, and will pull a lot of Wisconsin folks. 

Since we pretty much dominate 3D (Wisconsin folks) maybe its best they put it further away to give the rest of you guys a chance?

I kid, I kid.......


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Garceau said:


> boy Id really like to see one around the central/southern Indiana area.... it may sneek a few IBO peeps over from Ohio, Pennsylvania, not too far from Atlanta, and will pull a lot of Wisconsin folks.
> 
> Since we pretty much dominate 3D (Wisconsin folks) maybe its best they put it further away to give the rest of you guys a chance?
> 
> I kid, I kid.......


:bs: 20 yard penalty for consuming too much cheese and hallucinating!


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

ha ha ha...... we do have Danny Mac and that Lewis Holmes kid.


----------



## Mathew Lyman (Feb 25, 2017)

Jacksonville to Charlotte is 5-6 hrs


----------



## jimb2 (Aug 27, 2016)

don't see them getting the turn out they want in Indiana.


----------



## Thornearcher (Sep 8, 2007)

Sounds like hes been in that cheap beer too and sneaking a drink of granddads old fashioned.


----------



## jdw2920 (Oct 23, 2016)

Knoxville or Nashville would be nice I would want to stay away from Memphis for sure. You always have Lexington or pudacah for a good sized city in Kentucky


----------



## GreggWNY (Sep 6, 2002)

Anywhere without a power line would be fine with me. It would be nice if the stake and the target shared the same lighting.


----------



## derwet (Jun 3, 2014)

GreggWNY said:


> Anywhere without a power line would be fine with me. It would be nice if the stake and the target shared the same lighting.


From my understanding, that is an additional reason why another venue is being sought. Mike was none too happy with the extra swaths cut from the trees on either side of the power lines.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

jdw2920 said:


> Knoxville or Nashville would be nice I would want to stay away from Memphis for sure. You always have Lexington or pudacah for a good sized city in Kentucky


Paducah is right across the river from Metropolis....don't see that happening.


----------



## boilerfarmer12 (Nov 22, 2011)

derwet said:


> From my understanding, that is an additional reason why another venue is being sought. Mike was none too happy with the extra swaths cut from the trees on either side of the power lines.


I don't follow? what extra swaths? I didn't have the misfortune to shoot the power line this year


----------



## sharptrenton (Jul 8, 2006)

I would like to see them bring it back to Oak Ridge TN


----------



## Kiltman (Jun 7, 2013)

I heard it's going to Hawaii! :wink:


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

sharptrenton said:


> I would like to see them bring it back to Oak Ridge TN


I've never shot there but I've only heard good comments about it.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Kiltman said:


> I heard it's going to Hawaii! :wink:


Well I bet my wife will be wanting to go to her first ASA tournament!!!


----------



## jdw2920 (Oct 23, 2016)

Kstigall said:


> sharptrenton said:
> 
> 
> > I would like to see them bring it back to Oak Ridge TN
> ...


Oak ridge would be nice you would have plenty of hotels around the Knoxville area and lots of food


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

jdw2920 said:


> Oak ridge would be nice you would have plenty of hotels around the Knoxville area and lots of food


Yeah, but isn't that where they built the atomic bomb???

We could all risk radiation poisoning at least or get vaporized at worst...


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

carlosii said:


> Yeah, but isn't that where they built the atomic bomb???
> 
> We could all risk radiation poisoning at least or get vaporized at worst...


You went right by the Oak Ridge Nuke facility when it was at the old place in Oak Ridge....


----------



## lazyhubby70 (Jan 10, 2012)

The way the woods glow around Oak Ridge would help with the dark lanes 😁


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

lazyhubby70 said:


> The way the woods glow around Oak Ridge would help with the dark lanes &#55357;&#56833;


Hey! There is an upside.


----------



## RBong1515 (Apr 12, 2012)

i would like to see one come to Arizona...lol wishful thinking


----------



## boilerfarmer12 (Nov 22, 2011)

Kstigall said:


> I've never shot there but I've only heard good comments about it.


We talked about this yesterday at a shoot and the only thing that was said was the ticks.

Ive heard IN is prob out. NC is still a good rumor


----------



## derwet (Jun 3, 2014)

boilerfarmer12 said:


> I don't follow? what extra swaths? I didn't have the misfortune to shoot the power line this year


Evidently, the power company contracted with someone who came in and cut about 15' of trees off both sides of the woodlines. That led to some of the longer yardage classes actually having the stake out in the sun, shooting at targets in the woods. I was told Mike said he only had one true 50 yard range this year in London because of the tree cutting. He needs three 50 yard ranges.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

The London site has a lot going for it but it also has much going against it.
- The general location in Ky. obviously is good because it draws big and has done so for many years.
- The parking is great.
- The outdoor shelters and the building are great.
- The long SIMS range is very nice. I didn't look at the sort range.
- Having two separate practice bag ranges is great!
- The practice range is absolutely horrible. I thought about not paying for the practice range and after getting there realized I should have kept my money in my pocket.
- The ranges on the power line collectively are the worst on the circuit by a fairly wide margin. 
- This year hotels went into all out gouge mode. That is what had me thinking the ASA didn't have a contract with the area for next year and then I started hearing the rumors.
- The swamp entrance path to the woods ranges can be much less than ideal. Crowded and muddy.

I hate to say it but other than it's proximity to me (8 hours) London, KY is probably my least favorite of all the venues. I haven't been to Foley........yet.


----------



## Luv2shoot3D (Feb 4, 2013)

sharptrenton said:


> I would like to see them bring it back to Oak Ridge TN


Was a very nice shoot back in the day


----------



## NYS REP (Dec 21, 2003)

Stayed in Corbin KY this year and paid under $200 for three nights. This ASA is the closest to our area and still 8-10 hours for those of us that attended. Some in the group from "down South" had nearly or more drive time. I hope whatever decision Mike and his crew decide it still remains a one day drive for most of the shooters.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

NYS REP said:


> Stayed in Corbin KY this year and paid under $200 for three nights. This ASA is the closest to our area and still 8-10 hours for those of us that attended. Some in the group from "down South" had nearly or more drive time. I hope whatever decision Mike and his crew decide it still remains a one day drive for most of the shooters.


The current site draws a lot of folks that can't do the down south shoots. I would expect the replacement location wouldn't abandon the large customer base that the London site has grown. But then again maybe Las Vegas has stroked Mike T. a big fat check and had it delivered by a bus load of show girls............


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Kstigall said:


> The current site draws a lot of folks that can't do the down south shoots. I would expect the replacement location wouldn't abandon the large customer base that the London site has grown. But then again maybe Las Vegas has stroked Mike T. a big fat check and had it delivered by a bus load of show girls............


He's gonna have a hard time explaining those show girls to Lorraine. Wouldn't want to be in his shoes!


----------



## IMN2Archery (Jul 23, 2016)

I would guess it will be the chamber of commerce that offers the highest $$$ for ASA to come in and set-up.


----------



## IMN2Archery (Jul 23, 2016)

I have had to opportunity to shoot many of the ASA locations. Roanoke VA. , Ashville NC, Myrtle Beach SC, Gainesville FL., Metropolis Ill, Paris Texas, and a few in Georgia. I would have to say I am glad they are leaving London KY. This was the first year attending this location and if it remained as is, I would pass on it


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Ft. Campbell KY might be an option.

Lots of room but I don't know about motels. But Clarksville, Tennessee is loaded with them and it ain't too far away.


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

carlosii said:


> Ft. Campbell KY might be an option.
> 
> Lots of room but I don't know about motels. But Clarksville, Tennessee is loaded with them and it ain't too far away.


My stomping grounds from 03'- 09'


----------



## Archerbruce (Feb 18, 2008)

Do not count on an Indiana shoot. We had one here before and it had a really low turn out.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Archerbruce said:


> Do not count on an Indiana shoot. We had one here before and it had a really low turn out.


That was quite awhile back. Look at all the good reviews the IBO shoot at Bloomington generated.

If ASA continues to shut the door on shoots beyond the SEC they're missing out, IMHO.


----------



## vito9999 (Jun 30, 2009)

carlosii said:


> That was quite awhile back. Look at all the good reviews the IBO shoot at Bloomington generated.
> 
> If ASA continues to shut the door on shoots beyond the SEC they're missing out, IMHO.



ASA ignores the Big 10 and Pac 12. Time for a change.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

carlosii said:


> That was quite awhile back. Look at all the good reviews the IBO shoot at Bloomington generated.
> 
> If ASA continues to shut the door on shoots beyond the SEC they're missing out, IMHO.





vito9999 said:


> ASA ignores the Big 10 and Pac 12. Time for a change.



I don't think moving a currently very highly attended shoot to an unproven location or region makes good business sense. The 3D season north of Kentucky is fairly short. If you go by attendance Paris, TX would be the one that would be moved. Southern Ohio (south of I-70) would be a region that is likely to draw like London, KY.

The Charlotte NC area is within 9 hours of a LOT of archers. It's explosive growth over the last 30 years didn't happen arbitrarily.

From Columbus, Ohio to Charlotte, NC is less than 7 hours.
Jackson, Mississippi to Charlotte NC is less than 10 hours.


----------



## vito9999 (Jun 30, 2009)

Kstigall said:


> I don't think moving a currently very highly attended shoot to an unproven location or region makes good business sense. The 3D season north of Kentucky is fairly short. If you go by attendance Paris, TX would be the one that would be moved. Southern Ohio (south of I-70) would be a region that is likely to draw like London, KY.
> 
> The Charlotte NC area is within 9 hours of a LOT of archers. It's explosive growth over the last 30 years didn't happen arbitrarily.
> 
> ...




I was kidding for the most part as no one wants to shoot anywhere north of I-70 until late spring. On a serious side ther us no reason for an ASA type (ASA West) to exist as they could start in January in Arizona and Southern California and finish up in Utah or Colorado. Then you could have a best of tournament somewhat central every year which would bring Missouri, Oklahoma and Arkansas into play. Cannot hurt. Let the best really shoot against the best. Oh and Vegas is just to hot in August.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

I suspect the Regions experience would keep a lot of potential promoters from jumping into the business of 3D pro ams. ..So I don't see any chance for us midwesterners, or any other region, to have an ASA type circuit anytime soon.

ONT3D (?) might be the answer further north and east for some folks.

Now, if I was to hit the Powerball....


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

Charlotte imo would be a Terrible idea. I hate london (the venue). But they atrendance will only drop of they take it way out east.
Needs to stay more central to keep the numbers...(imo)


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

BowHuntnKY said:


> Charlotte imo would be a Terrible idea. I hate london (the venue). But they atrendance will only drop of they take it way out east.
> Needs to stay more central to keep the numbers...(imo)


I don't have a dog in this fight but Charlotte, NC (more precisely the area west of Charlotte) is within a 9 hour drive of a huge number of ASA members.

I posted some time back that geocoding the addresses or just the zip codes of the ASA membership list would make finding the areas within a days drive of members easy. In other words you can quickly answer the question, how many members live within say 500 miles of Miami, Fl? Find a zipcode that is within xx% of ASA members? this is fairly simple stuff for a basic GIS (Geographic Information System). How many hotel rooms within 25 miles of 1234 archery site Rd? 

A quick glance at ground shipping hub locations like those of UPS and FedEx provide a glimpse of where a large number of people can travel too in a reasonable amount of time.


----------



## MtnOak (Feb 7, 2016)

carlosii said:


> That was quite awhile back. Look at all the good reviews the IBO shoot at Bloomington generated.
> 
> If ASA continues to shut the door on shoots beyond the SEC they're missing out, IMHO.


i'd be willing to bet the SEC has more bowhunters per sq mile than any other region, it was talked about at ASA yesterday in Illinois (first time there) lots of shooters agree sec prolly has the most shooters/hunters. I would figure the rocky mtn region would be high in shooter/hunter numbers though.


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

MtnOyster said:


> i'd be willing to bet the SEC has more bowhunters per sq mile than any other region, it was talked about at ASA yesterday in Illinois (first time there) lots of shooters agree sec prolly has the most shooters/hunters. I would figure the rocky mtn region would be high in shooter/hunter numbers though.


The ATA has all the stats on where the most is. Last I knew it was nowhere near the SEC. 



Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

carlosii said:


> I suspect the Regions experience would keep a lot of potential promoters from jumping into the business of 3D pro ams. ..So I don't see any chance for us midwesterners, or any other region, to have an ASA type circuit anytime soon.
> 
> ONT3D (?) might be the answer further north and east for some folks.
> 
> ...


ONT3D has a great thing going and are doing everything right so I believe we will see there numbers grow in the coming years
I have been to both of there shoots and are going to the rest of them this year and everything has been awesome.


----------



## skiisme753 (Jan 15, 2013)

MtnOyster said:


> i'd be willing to bet the SEC has more bowhunters per sq mile than any other region, it was talked about at ASA yesterday in Illinois (first time there) lots of shooters agree sec prolly has the most shooters/hunters. I would figure the rocky mtn region would be high in shooter/hunter numbers though.


Pennsylvania, New York, Ohio, Michigan, and Wisconsin are the top 5 states for hunters. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MtnOak (Feb 7, 2016)

Garceau said:


> The ATA has all the stats on where the most is. Last I knew it was nowhere near the SEC.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


where do they get there stats? would like to know.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

skiisme753 said:


> Pennsylvania, New York, Ohio, Michigan, and Wisconsin are the top 5 states for hunters.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What about just bow hunters? What about total number of hours spent bow hunting? The bow seasons in the southeast run for months as do many gun seasons. From Virginia across to the Mississippi and south to the Gulf of Mexico there are lot of bow hunters that spend many weeks every year actively bow hunting.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

MtnOyster said:


> where do they get there stats? would like to know.


Licensed bow hunters from state wildlife agencies.....which can lead to flawed data.....but not a bad method for general purpose #s


----------



## emtunderwood (Oct 15, 2006)

Well, just my two cents... From what I've heard from some very reliable sources....

1. London is gone.... For one the power company was ticked about people driving up there last year and taring up the ride-a-way, there's not enough room on the property to move the ranges. Another was hotels and pricing, supposedly nothing was worked out with chamber of commerce, before anyone says anything about Corbin.. Corbin is not London. And families were complaining of not much to do after they were done shooting. This shoot probably moving to Charlotte, NC next to the Charlotte Motor Speedway area.

2. Also, word was mentioned of Metropolis leaving as well. I personally do not like this area... Supposedly, the city of Metropolis is irrate because nobody is staying there and they all are going to Paducah for lodging and things to do. And I agree especially after this year... Booked a hotel there and hotel refused to refund me my money, because they said it was an event weekend. Even though I tried to cancel 3 days in advance due to having to work. And was told that all hotels in Metropolis are doing this, this year and for years to come. The city was irritated by the superman shoot not having as much draw as years past either. Heard that this shoot will either goto Myrtle Beach or Pigeon Forge areas.

3. Also, was told that Augusta may be on the chopping block as well due to low turn outs.

4. Cullman, was gone after this year due to lodging issues and price gouging.

5. Possibility of the addition of another shoot, somewhere north like PA but that will be a longshot..

So with everything that was told to me this is the hypothetical shoot schedule.

Feb 15-18 Hoyt Pro-Am (Foley, AL)
Mar 8-11 New Breed / Black Eagle Pro-Am (Ft. Benning, GA)
Apr 5-8 Easton Southwest Shootout (Paris, TX)
May 11-13 Leupold / AAE Pro-Am (Augusta, GA? Pending possible new site)
June 1-3 Tru/Ball Axcel Pro-AM (Charlotte, NC? Pending rumor mill)
June 22-24 Mathews Pro-AM (Metroplis, IL? Pending rumor mill)
Aug. 2-5 Delta McKenzie ASA Classic (Cullman, AL Pending rumor mill)

There could be multiple things going to happen.. I guess we all will know in a few weeks for sure!!!! But I'd like to see some changes...


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

emtunderwood said:


> Well, just my two cents... From what I've heard from some very reliable sources....
> 
> 1. London is gone.... For one the power company was ticked about people driving up there last year and taring up the ride-a-way, there's not enough room on the property to move the ranges. Another was hotels and pricing, supposedly nothing was worked out with chamber of commerce, before anyone says anything about Corbin.. Corbin is not London. And families were complaining of not much to do after they were done shooting. This shoot probably moving to Charlotte, NC next to the Charlotte Motor Speedway area.
> 
> ...


Metropolis isn't going anywhere.
The city fathers might be P.O.ed but the shoot is, I believe, outside the city limits and is state property...could be wrong about that.
A shoot that draws over 2000 registered shooters is a success by any measure, so why move it?
Plenty of hotels in Paducah if you think those in Metropolis are screwing you over. Our room at a Comfort Suites was just a tick over $80 a night for two queen beds and a pull out couch...and the donuts were great!
I can't see Charlotte or Myrtle Beach.
Pigeon Forge would be OK, but the traffic can be a bear, so to speak.

I do know that we'll have all the answers when the Tour Guide comes out.


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

Meteopolis was another record breaking attendance for the venue....and IMO metropolis is by far and away the best shooting venue. The temps can get warm but the venue itself is awesome.

And im 90% sure i seen oN FB the superman shoot was again larger then previous years.


----------



## 3rdplace (Jan 3, 2004)

Funny when I asked about Charlotte I was told that it wasn't even being considered at this time. Officially Kentucky has not been moved for next year but that there are two places being looked at. Neither of those is Charlotte. Although I would like that area or Nashville.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

3rdplace said:


> Funny when I asked about Charlotte I was told that it wasn't even being considered at this time. Officially Kentucky has not been moved for next year but that there are two places being looked at. Neither of those is Charlotte. Although I would like that area or Nashville.


:thumbs_up


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

3rdplace said:


> Funny when I asked about Charlotte I was told that it wasn't even being considered at this time. Officially Kentucky has not been moved for next year but that there are two places being looked at. Neither of those is Charlotte. Although I would like that area or Nashville.


^^^^Good!^^^^



I heard huntington, WV. ?.?.?


----------



## drivebytrucker (Dec 6, 2007)

hotel owners in Metropolis should be mad at themselves not at shooters or the ASA...Price Gouging at it's finest in the City of Superman...from hotels and gas!!!


----------



## jimb2 (Aug 27, 2016)

BowHuntnKY said:


> ^^^^Good!^^^^
> 
> 
> 
> I heard huntington, WV. ?.?.?


Barboursville, right next door to Huntington


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

jimb2 said:


> Barboursville, right next door to Huntington


That would work for me.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

emtunderwood said:


> Well, just my two cents... From what I've heard from some very reliable sources....
> 
> 1. London is gone.... For one the power company was ticked about people driving up there last year and taring up the ride-a-way, there's not enough room on the property to move the ranges. Another was hotels and pricing, supposedly nothing was worked out with chamber of commerce, before anyone says anything about Corbin.. Corbin is not London. And families were complaining of not much to do after they were done shooting. This shoot probably moving to Charlotte, NC next to the Charlotte Motor Speedway area.
> 
> ...


You say you've heard from "very reliable sources"? I wonder just how reliable because much of what you have listed doesn't make much sense.

1. I've "heard" that London is pass tense but it seems the reasons are all over the place and some have been flat out erroneous. For this reason I know most of the "very reliable sources" are wrong. But it does seem London is done.

2. Metropolis is a very popular shoot site. It draw big. The Super Man shoot in fact had a large participation. Pigeon Forge is about jammed up and sold out _without _ and ASA in close proximity but I guess it could be in an are some distance from Pigeon Forge. I can/t see the ASA going back to Myrtle Beach because it's off the beaten path. I really don't think your reasons for leaving Metropolis are solid. If the shoot leaves Metropolis it will be because there are very strong reasons like the park will no longer accommodate the ASA.

3. If Augusta is on the chopping block due to low turn out then Paris, TX is definitely history. Of course if there is a location that is better AND the contract is up then anything can happen.

4. The Culman site is awesome! The grounds are very nice and the facility is perfect. The geographic location is also very good. Hotels are somewhat limited and price jacked. 

5. An additional shoot? When? NorthEast? I have serious doubts about all 3 but if the money and logistics are there anything is possible. I guess you could move a June or July shoot to PA and put a January shoot in the deep south but a lot of ASA shooters are still snowed in at that time and travel can be much tougher. That also makes the tournament trail much more spread out which can hurt participation (more people shooting less _total _tournaments).

I've "heard" from folks that "heard" from reliable sources that heard :secret: :kev: :blah: :gossip: .................. A lot of it is conflicting and/or seems illogical. Over the years I've been told stuff by "very reliable sources" and I don't know if any of it has ever been 100% correct! I do know for a fact that much of it never came to be. For example, I have heard that a "Senior Known Pro" class is a done deal for next year and I've also heard it's NOT happening. I don't know which way to lean, I know Senior Pro's have a _ton _of influence but I also the Known distance Pro and amateur classes are far and away the most popular AND growing while older Seniors fade out of the Pro ranks. 

If half of what you have suggested happens the ASA folks are going to have to be really getting after it! You are talking about shifting 4 tournaments AND adding an 8th up north? I can't see all that happening unless Mike T. has seriously expanded his staff and for some reason wants to spend the rest of the year flying around the country working out the details.


I do not 100% believe what any reliable source tells me even if they were sitting in the "meeting" at the Classic. I bet there aren't 3 people, if any, that know _exactly _what is scheduled for next year at this very moment. I've worked in government long enough to know that a LOT more is talked about than what is actually a viable possibility.


----------



## vito9999 (Jun 30, 2009)

^^^^^ spot on


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

jimb2 said:


> Barboursville, right next door to Huntington


Ok. Tha may be correct. Person i spoke too knew it was WV but couldnt recall the town, but thought it was huntington.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

I would love for it to go back to Myrtle Beach in the spring time.

Lots of things for the family to do while I am shooting. Plus, I love the beach too.


----------



## emtunderwood (Oct 15, 2006)

Well... Everything is up in the air... Everything is hear-say until the classic... So guess we will just have to wait and see.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

jimb2 said:


> Barboursville, right next door to Huntington


That general area should draw similar numbers as London. It would be different from all the others venues in that it certainly would *NOT *be flat!


----------



## southgaboy (Jan 28, 2007)

emtunderwood said:


> Well, just my two cents... From what I've heard from some very reliable sources....
> 
> 1. London is gone.... For one the power company was ticked about people driving up there last year and taring up the ride-a-way, there's not enough room on the property to move the ranges. Another was hotels and pricing, supposedly nothing was worked out with chamber of commerce, before anyone says anything about Corbin.. Corbin is not London. And families were complaining of not much to do after they were done shooting. This shoot probably moving to Charlotte, NC next to the Charlotte Motor Speedway area.
> 
> ...


Superman shoot attendance was up 20% according to the nice ladies working the check in booth.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

southgaboy said:


> Superman shoot attendance was up 20% according to the nice ladies working the check in booth.


Plus, you got to see a free mud bog. :wink:


----------



## boilerfarmer12 (Nov 22, 2011)

Ive heard there has been some push to go back to a 6 shoot schedule like last year. Attendance did not seem to suffer at all by doing this.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

boilerfarmer12 said:


> Ive heard there has been some push to go back to a 6 shoot schedule like last year. Attendance did not seem to suffer at all by doing this.


I've heard nothing about a schedule reduction. Anything is possible but that would seriously surprise me! Paris, TX would have to be the one on the chopping block and I say that _only _because of attendance and distant location which go hand in hand.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Kstigall said:


> I've heard nothing about a schedule reduction. Anything is possible but that would seriously surprise me! Paris, TX would have to be the one on the chopping block and I say that _only _because of attendance and distant location which go hand in hand.


Too many Texans attend the other Pro Ams and they'd be somewhat P.O.ed if ASA left Texas.

Texas has one of the, if not the, strongest state federation in the ASA orbit. That has to work favor of Paris staying on the schedule.

AS the Duke would say, "Cancel Paris? You better smile when you say that, Pardner."


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Texas is a very nice venue IMO.


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

carlosii said:


> Too many Texans attend the other Pro Ams and they'd be somewhat P.O.ed if ASA left Texas.
> 
> Texas has one of the, if not the, strongest state federation in the ASA orbit. That has to work favor of Paris staying on the schedule.
> 
> AS the Duke would say, "Cancel Paris? You better smile when you say that, Pardner."



I had a texas native on my stake in Paris...and he drove 9 Hrs to get there.........and never left texas crazy! :mg:

But as you said there state federation is 2nd to none.


----------



## rattlinman (Dec 30, 2004)

I don't think it was Texas the state per-say, it's the fact that the fairgrounds is too small and they have simply ran out of room. Nobody wants to mess with Texas, but they may have to restrict participants if they keep the same venue.

I'm just re-telling what my brother's sister's cousin said he heard on the 21st stake when he shot the Pro Class in West Monroe this year.....he's a very reliable source.


----------



## jrbowhuntr (Jul 23, 2005)

carlosii said:


> Too many Texans attend the other Pro Ams and they'd be somewhat P.O.ed if ASA left Texas.
> 
> Texas has one of the, if not the, strongest state federation in the ASA orbit. That has to work favor of Paris staying on the schedule.
> 
> AS the Duke would say, "Cancel Paris? You better smile when you say that, Pardner."


I heard at Paris this year that Mike signed another 5 year contact with the city to have the shoot at the site. Again all hear say.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Yeah, Texas and Metropolis not going anywhere. The two best sites IMO.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

carlosii said:


> Too many Texans attend the other Pro Ams and they'd be somewhat P.O.ed if ASA left Texas.
> 
> Texas has one of the, if not the, strongest state federation in the ASA orbit. That has to work favor of Paris staying on the schedule.
> 
> AS the Duke would say, "Cancel Paris? You better smile when you say that, Pardner."


I was in no way criticizing Texas's ASA organization. The Smith's have it doing well and they deserve kudos for it. But let's not forget that the state of Texas is huge geographically and when traveling it doesn't matter if you drive 500 miles through one state or 5. It's all about actual participation numbers at tournaments and whether the participant is from the host state or not isn't relevant. For example, I seriously doubt London, KY has had a great draw only because there are a huge number of Kentuckians in the ASA. It's because the location is accessible to many folks that want to go to an ASA tournament and do so.

The London, Ky "site and date" could easily be moved to a location and date that does not draw nearly the current crowd. Of course, there is also a possibly it either helps or hurts attendance at other nearby ASA tournaments. If you draw a 350 mile circle around London, Ky you encompass a LOT of active tournament 3d'ers. A geolocate the zip codes of all ASA members and you can then quickly and easily identify the potential customers for tournament. Of course the date and the actual venue matter a great deal as well. To leave behind a large and proven _active _customer base for parts unknown can be a very bad business decision. 

For purely discussion purposes, I don't think moving a long ways south of the well developed London, Ky market is what I would do if I were making the decisions AND IF there were other options. By the way, London, KY is NOT in my back yard. However, it is the closest at about 8 hours.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Kstigall said:


> I was in no way criticizing Texas's ASA organization. The Smith's have it doing well and they deserve kudos for it. But let's not forget that the state of Texas is huge geographically and when traveling it doesn't matter if you drive 500 miles through one state or 5. It's all about actual participation numbers at tournaments and whether the participant is from the host state or not isn't relevant. For example, I seriously doubt London, KY has had a great draw only because there are a huge number of Kentuckians in the ASA. It's because the location is accessible to many folks that want to go to an ASA tournament and do so.
> 
> The London, Ky "site and date" could easily be moved to a location and date that does not draw nearly the current crowd. Of course, there is also a possibly it either helps or hurts attendance at other nearby ASA tournaments. If you draw a 350 mile circle around London, Ky you encompass a LOT of active tournament 3d'ers. A geolocate the zip codes of all ASA members and you can then quickly and easily identify the potential customers for tournament. Of course the date and the actual venue matter a great deal as well. To leave behind a large and proven _active _customer base for parts unknown can be a very bad business decision.
> 
> For purely discussion purposes, I don't think moving a long ways south of the well developed London, Ky market is what I would do if I were making the decisions AND IF there were other options. By the way, London, KY is NOT in my back yard. However, it is the closest at about 8 hours.


Never thought you were criticizing the Texas folks...even I'm not crazy enough to pick a fight with those people. :icon_1_lol:


----------



## jimb2 (Aug 27, 2016)

Kstigall said:


> That general area should draw similar numbers as London. It would be different from all the others venues in that it certainly would *NOT *be flat!


http://barboursville.org/barboursville-park.html


----------



## Christinemo (Jun 6, 2017)

When do we get the official word on this?


----------

